# Need help with selecting the Digital Converter...



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I need help with selecting the correct Digital Converter box with the feature that I WANT!

I got the Magnavox from Walmart and am not pleased with it. It has just a simple EPG (or electronic program guide). I am looking for a converter that has "guide" available like my Polaroid 32" HDTV does. When I select "guide" from the digital tuner input, it shows me what's on on a certain channel (like at 1:00 - 2:00 "NCIS", 2:00 - 3:00 "JAG", etc) with information to the guide. I hope you get my drift. I have been trying to research on the web but I can't seem to get enough description from web searching.

I need to know which Brand name would do what I want and where to get them from (Does Insignia from Best Buy do this, does Zenith brand from Radio Shack do that?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

if theres a bj's wholesale club in your area they have a *GE 22730* model for $49.99 without the coupon.In my area they had it hooked up to and old tv with a roof antenna. I was toying around with it in the store and i like it better than that Maggot box converter i got almost 2 months ago.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that the Echostar TR-40 will do this when it's released in a month or two.


----------



## shew (Mar 26, 2005)

my parents have 3 t.v.s hooked up to cable the one in the living room has a digital cable converter box but the other 2 in the bed rooms just have cable running to the t.v. will they need the new convertor boxes that you can buy at wally world for 49.95 or will their t.v. work without it btw the t.v.s are analog sets


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

shew said:


> my parents have 3 t.v.s hooked up to cable the one in the living room has a digital cable converter box but the other 2 in the bed rooms just have cable running to the t.v. will they need the new convertor boxes that you can buy at wally world for 49.95 or will their t.v. work without it btw the t.v.s are analog sets


If you're on cable, I don't see why you would need one. I thought only OTA will be affected, not cable. I could be wrong but I'm not going to worry about cable.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> If you're on cable, I don't see why you would need one. I thought only OTA will be affected, not cable. I could be wrong but I'm not going to worry about cable.


Correct - you shouldn't need one. If there is some concern, though, call the cable company and make sure. But I believe they're required to continue providing the same service post transition.

The only exceptions to this are smaller cable outfits that have requested a waiver from the FCC for a different regulation. A new regulation went into effect on July 1, 2007 dealing with cable boxes. The FCC is requiring that cable companies now use boxes that can accept cable cards. Smaller cable companies were exempted from this requirement, if they requested the waiver. In exchange, however, the cable company is required (for some reason I still don't understand) to eliminate all of their analogs by Feb. 2009. In which case, you would need some form of set top box on all your TVs. I have fios, and they qualified for the waiver. It's one of the reasons that Verizon is eliminating all of their analogs right now.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought the TR-40 isn't coming out until the end of June?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah that's about what I expect. Unfortunately if you applied for your coupons early you might miss it. It's only $40 though, not a big deal.


----------

